# Kempton...or Doncaster....???



## Reptileparadise (Feb 17, 2007)

Dear all,

We’ve been given the opportunity (…or actually, we been looking into the opportunities…) to exhibit at an UK reptile show.
The two shows that have been brought to our attention are the Doncaster show in September and the Kempton park show in August.

Would like to hear your opinions on accessibility (mostly for visitors as I’m sure we will get there…), visitor numbers, etc.
As we’ve heard, Kempton should be the bigger one, but off course, a lot less centred in the country making it harder to reach for the bigger crowd. Where as Doncaster is smaller but nicely centred and thus less far for a bigger crowd.

Look forward to reading all of your suggestions as its quite a long/costly journey for the animals (…and us…).

Claudia &Sjoerd
crazyreptiles.eu


Some of the comments we´ve received so far are



> This might help you make up your mind, i attended the first kempton show and in terms of numbers attending it was a spectacular success so much so that when i left at about 2.30 pm they were still queuing to get in, what is not so good from your point as a seller is that it was being used as a family day out to the extent that i have never witnessed before.
> i know that all shows have large numbers of of family's just there to look at the "strange animals" but the numbers at that show were off the scale, i am told they made the venue bigger this year, but that would only allow the people who come Merely to stare to get in faster.





> Personally, the Doncaster show would suit me better but ... I would rather play host to a snake party in Scotland  ...





> It would be great to see you at one or other UK shows, especially if you could courier some species you don't breed yourself.
> If you came to Donnington I'd want to know where you were in the hall before I arrived... this year it was so busy for the first couple of hours that I'd want to fight my way straight to your table. Although having said that, I'd probably be wise enough to have reserved pairs of the species I wanted to be sure of buying.
> 
> Both shows are about the same distance from us in Coventry, Donny is better for us because we wouldn't have to do the M25. I guess the benefit of Donny is that you'd get some thamnophiphiles from Scotland as well, Scotland to London is a long, long day's drive.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

September Doncaster show is probably the top UK show. I reckon the local yokels will definitely snap up your lower end garters which are fes and far between at UK shows.

The Kempton show is being held slap bang in the middle of the Olympics and para Olympics so ther may be some access issues. This year it coincided with a test cycle race for the Olympics which some felt had affected the attendance. However there was still a sizeable queue of punters wanting to get in at the start.

Also there is also alleged to be a waiting list for tables at Kempton. If they do the same as last year they will be sending out invites to the previous years exhibitors first then opening it up to new exhibitors in April.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Kempton has the largest attendance.
Doncaster IHS shows - both June and Sept have very good attendance.
Don't overlook the June Doncaster show.

Kempton has good rail access with a station outside the venue.

If I were you i'd do the June Doncaster IHS show and the Kempton August show.

I don't think the Olympics will affect the Kempton show much at all.


----------



## Reptileparadise (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks guys!

The June show won't be of interest to us, mostly because our babies are born in May/June. We've build quite a reputation with selling well grown garters and would never sell them at such an age/size.

The olympics will be held in London right? 
Would that cause a lot of extra traffic on the M25? 

The larger attendance at Kempton certainly does interest us, if they are dedicated keepers and not such as some of the shows in Holland.... filled with a crowd just looking at all the weird and scary creatures, screaming at any move the animals make and constantly trying to tap the boxes... (... reason for asking is basically because I don't want to go to jail in the UK, for murdering some anoying kids...  )


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Reptileparadise said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> The June show won't be of interest to us, mostly because our babies are born in May/June. We've build quite a reputation with selling well grown garters and would never sell them at such an age/size.
> 
> ...


Think the problem with window shoppers arises due to the fact that in comparison with Zoos it is dirt cheap to get into reptile shows and entertain your kids for a couple of hours and leave without buying anything.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

There are lots of window shoppers at the British shows because most people sell the same stuff. Hence people wander around to find anything unusual.Its not like Holland or Germany where you get the variety.Thats why so many of us Brits go to Hamm or Houten,were looking for something other than a Beardy or Cornsnake.

If you are selling unusual Garter Snakes I think that you will sell them at either show.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

I've done exhibiting at doncaster and both kemptons,

My take is that kempton was less busy than the previous year, why possible better people management..

I think you take a choice, kempton is middle of the larger south on UK and doncaster, middle of the thinner north part and in reach of scotland.

Population density/proximity, it would go to kempton without a shadow of a doubt.

I dont know what effect the olympics will have next year (wish the french had won them) but at very least things will be more expensive.

As for visiting families, well i like that, its kinda like ensuring that the future generations will want reptiles, so i dont see that as a problem, in fact i find it helps sales as passerbys see them also. 

It to me wasnt a noticeable issue at either kempton.

Ill be doing kempton again next year...


----------



## Reptileparadise (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Well, the family thing is still a bit of a issue to us.... We've had a few sales where the animals went to "very caring families" that acted as if they where well informed, even answering our questions right.... But sadly, we've found to many animals that eventually ended up being for sale again. Not our cup of tea... we like to place our animals at serious people, taking good/perfect care of the small ones...

Any more votes in favor of Kempton? 
We're still leaning towards Donny at the moment...


----------



## RepGuru (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Sjoerd - long time no hear buddy!!! Delighted to see you are going to move heaven and Earth to get to the U.K. shows in 2012 and if I can help in ANY way - then you need only ask. My opinion on the Kempton Vs Doncaster issue is purely selfish on my part. I have never been to Kempton and wouldn't even consider it due to the distance from where I live, and the high cost of getting and staying there. Southern UK keepers have a few options as there are several reptile shows for them to attend while us Northern folk have only Doncaster within our reach. Doncaster BADLY needs other species on offer too - I am so tired of Ball Pythons, Corns and Beardies...if they segregatd that list of sellers / animals there would be a very small percentage left selling other species. As a buyer...I was annoyed at the last Donny show. It has outgrown it's current site and I'm opposed to standing in an immense queue starting way beyond the car park for so long. It's my only option though as a Northerner, so I put up with being treated like a sardine until SOMEONE comes up with the much needed venue up here!!(which I have suggeted many times to IHS) Oh - and I'll help you murder the screaming brats and tapping morons!!!! All the best.......see you at Donny!!! Simon C


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Repguru,

Can only speak for the November Donny show, as I was only part of organising that one as it was West Mids IHS breeders meeting - BUT... if you have full membership of the IHS then you are entitled to get in earlier than others, and have a while to browse around and get in first for any of the more unusual stuff without the need to queue for so long, and also less of a crush once you first enter the hall. Cheaper entrance to at least 3 shows a year fairly well spaced out and generally well attended, so full membership well worth it in my opinion!

ALSO... lot of issues with actually getting venue's in this country at present where you are not potentially going to be in a position of the local council potenitally not allowing the breeders meeting to go ahead at the last minute. :gasp: Have had loads of problems getting suitable site in West Midlands that we would hand on heart be able to say may not try pull out at last minute. In fact, many local authorities are no longer willing to allow us to host our breeders meetings - so good luck with getting a venue further north! :lol2:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

You will get families at any show and window shoppers! i have only been to kempton but it has great access for many people with ample parking with large visitor numbers. You should do both!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Kempton has a higher turnout than any other show and is easier to access (midlands based).

I would pick Kempton


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Interesting viewpoints on "window shoppers". I've bought animals at shows, but at all of them, my main motivation for attending is to have a look at what's on show, meet and chat with people etc. Surely, the admission fee gives people that right?

At the June Doncaster show last year, I bought a boa and at the November show, we came back with an albino burm, a cali king, some equipment and even a few t-shirts. At Kempton Park, I came back empty handed (despite being tempted a few times). I enjoyed all three of these shows immensely and wouldn't say Kempton Park was less enjoyable than the others, just because all I did was window-shop.


----------

